# Silly Post but bring back memories



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

charliez said:


> but at the first note played I named the song and artist and of course my brother asks how do you know that.


Start of video, or about 26 seconds in? Point where I recognized the song... Cool about the name!


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

For those of us in a particular age group, the first notes are recognizable. The Beatles also covered the song, but this version is/was the most popular.

True fans know that Herb Albert wasn't even of Mexican decent, not that it mattered much. The Tijuana Brass filled a niche and all that mattered was the music, sweet and unique music from some fantastic musicians. Without even looking I'd bet I've got at least half a dozen of their LPs 🆒


----------



## Honey Bear (5 mo ago)

charliez said:


> Silly Post....
> 
> When I was a kid, occasionally we could talk my dad into "Putting on the HiFi" That was what we knew listening to records and music was called back then. We had wood floors and there was a certain line nt it that we weren't allowed to cross when the HiFi was on. We knew it meant death if we did. Fast forward to last nights quick run into town for an errand. A song came on the Sirius radio in the truck that he would occasionally put on. I probably knew then name back then because he would let me read every album cover of what he was playing at the time. If I see them I can remember them. Last night I heard one of those songs long forgotten, but at the first note played I named the song and artist and of course my brother asks how do you know that. The intro is unique so you know when you've heard it before, even if it has been that long ago and you thought you had forgotten it.
> 
> ...


Charlie, Mom joined a record club when we were little kids, and my Dad had put together a steroid with a heath kit that had the stereo, radio, but the record player came with it, and he had to build the two big stereo speakers. Wow, the records they would send her!! I think our favorite of all time records was the "Solid Gold Guitar." It had to be so close to 1960 or a few years after that. I can't for the life of me remember his whole name, but I do believe it is Al. And I do believe this is him. Al Caiola. Amazon has a hard core lock down on him. But I can still find bit and pieces of him. But your family sounds much like ours. 

Herb Alpert and the Tiawanna Brass was my brothers favorite band, and he was two years older than me, so he played "The Taste of Honey" over and over. Those were such good times. and we had no idea what Rock and Roll was at the time as were were so very young dancing in the living room. 

Al Caiola played the one finger picking, Western songs like "Guns of Navarone" "Moon River," "Magnificent Seven." And songs such as this. I was so small and that music would just hypnotize me as it was so smooth.

I had not heard "Taste of Honey" in so many years that I had forgot about it. I wish it weren't so late so I could send it to my big brother who is sound asleep. He will be laughing so hard when I send it to him in the morning as I get to tell his wife that he might have been in the 3rd grade when he was dancing all over the house to that. 

I am going to add a site for Al Caiola where you can see some of his songs, and you can listen to him playing the guitar from so very long ago. I wonder if my brother has that album now? 



https://genius.com/albums/Al-caiola/Solid-gold-guitar


----------



## Honey Bear (5 mo ago)

If you click on those songs, it will show at the bottom of the page where you can play about a minute or so of each song.


----------

